# Genesis: Birth of the Super-Powered 1.0



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

> This is the world of Earth set in a different setting. Our story begin when a mysterious object (Codename: Genesis) came into earth orbit and crashed into the planet. Although scientist tried to figure out the mysterious object, upon cracking it open.. it release a tremendous amount of energy across the globe resulting in billions of people dying and changing the face of the earth. The energy also altered some humans and animals across the globe giving them extraordinary abilities known as superpowers... In some cases these altered humans have taken up the mantle to become "Superheroes". These Superheroes go about delivering Justice in many forms, whether it's saving lives, protecting from evil etc. But some have chosen to walk down a darker road and these people are called Villains, or Super villains possessing the same powers as the heroes. These super villains go about doing whatever they please such as taking over
> countries.
> 
> The continents were rearranged and now there are 6 continents. There has also been the discovery of the mysterious element named Genetium, which can release massive amounts of energy. This happen approx. 50 years ago. Currently these countries are kept in order by the Treaty of the Sixth, which prohibited war between each of these powerful nations, but tensions are always brewing.
> ...




*Frenkstein, Neo Asia*

A Figure emerged from the darkness in a city name Frenkstein, located NeoAsia. He quickly grabbed his next victim, which was a young woman who wasn't paying attention to her environment. He takes her into the darkness and begins to steal her life force to supplement his own. This has been his 10th victim so far. 

"Yes, this feels good" he mutters and stretches his back and arms. "Looks like I can set up real easily here with the abundance of people around." 

He was wearing a black cloak. 



He then disappears into the darkness once more, awaiting for his next victim 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Primal Vista, Americana*

Terry wakes up in a nearby apartment. His room was secluded as windows were shut tight and boarded up and the door had a lock system placed on it. He knew the organization was after him so he tries to remain undetectable for as long as possible. All that was in his room was a TV, a dresser, and a bed. He gets up from his bed and proceed to get ready for today's work. After he took care of his hygienic needs, Terry cuts on the TV to hear today's news



> 10 were killed yesterday when a bomb exploded at the military post located north of the city. Revolutionist have taken up extreme means to get their point across.



Terry changes the channel



> How about trying one of our new inventions, exclusively made here in Americana. In just one month, you can shrink down 5 sizes...



He changes the channel again and again.

"Sigh, there isn't anything notable on television these days" he said as he cuts off the TV. Terry then eats a small breakfast and leaves his room. He quickly check the corners to make sure no one was watching him as he leaves the apartment. Outside, the sun was shiny bright with a few clouds in the sky .

"Looks like today might be promising after all" He says with a smile. He then proceeds to walk down the street and patrol the city


----------

